# Risse & Kratzer.abr - Dateiformat?



## phil-ip (1. Februar 2006)

hey,
ich habe eine Datei herunter geladen: Risse & Kratzer.abr

Wie kann ich die Datei nun benutzen. Das Dateiformat ist mit Photoshop verknüpft.

Handelt es sich um einen erweiterten Filter, oder um ein Plugin?

Danke schonmal! Phil


----------



## Leola13 (1. Februar 2006)

Hai,



			
				phil-ip hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Handelt es sich um einen erweiterten Filter,



Nein.



			
				phil-ip hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder um ein Plugin?



Nein.

Dabei handelt es sich um Werkzeugspitzen. Die gehören (normalerweise) in  das Photoshop Verzeichnis Vorgaben - Werkzeugspitzen und können über das Programm aufgerufen werden.

Ciao Stefan


----------

